# JULY 9 garage workout part 2



## skyeisonfire (Jul 10, 2019)

I was spent after two hours of heat and exhaustion.  I think I need to take a couple days off lol.


----------



## jobo (Jul 10, 2019)

skyeisonfire said:


> I was spent after two hours of heat and exhaustion.  I think I need to take a couple days off lol.


Yes I've been a bit lazy, during our recent hot spell , but as a have to keep telling myself , all the good things happen when your not training , so train less rest more


----------



## skyeisonfire (Jul 10, 2019)

jobo said:


> Yes I've been a bit lazy, during our recent hot spell , but as a have to keep telling myself , all the good things happen when your not training , so train less rest more



My exhaustion is mostly due to work ....had to walk a lot of miles this week - and I'm already an active person.  Typically doing morning workouts with cardio and following up with ma practice as well for a second workout.  The heat really takes a lot out of you.  Ugh!


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jul 10, 2019)

I like your striking dummy. How long did that take to build?

Don’t forget to keep your hands up.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Jul 10, 2019)

Tony Dismukes said:


> I like your striking dummy. How long did that take to build?
> 
> Don’t forget to keep your hands up.



Several days, too many parts to drive around and scrounge lol.

lol....the hands up thing is an old discussion here for me.


----------



## jobo (Jul 10, 2019)

skyeisonfire said:


> My exhaustion is mostly due to work ....had to walk a lot of miles this week - and I'm already an active person.  Typically doing morning workouts with cardio and following up with ma practice as well for a second workout.  The heat really takes a lot out of you.  Ugh!


My comment was slightly tongue in cheek, but with some truth it, there's an optimum amount of " exercise "for a day a d when you've done that your not gettibg ab y more benifit out if it, as a rule of
d thumb when your co ordination starts to go, as it did part way through , it's Time to stop, this is particularly true for skill exercises


----------



## skyeisonfire (Jul 10, 2019)

jobo said:


> My comment was slightly tongue in cheek, but with some truth it, there's an optimum amount of " exercise "for a day a d when you've done that your not gettibg ab y more benifit out if it, as a rule of
> d thumb when your co ordination starts to go, as it did part way through , it's Time to stop, this is particularly true for skill exercises



WORD!!!


----------



## Martial D (Jul 11, 2019)

jobo said:


> My comment was slightly tongue in cheek, but with some truth it, there's an optimum amount of " exercise "for a day a d when you've done that your not gettibg ab y more benifit out if it, as a rule of
> d thumb when your co ordination starts to go, as it did part way through , it's Time to stop, this is particularly true for skill exercises


Ehh. I dunno. I guess it depends on your goals.

The way we train we are already pretty tired by the time we are sparring. It's good to be used to operating tired in mma.


----------



## jobo (Jul 11, 2019)

Martial D said:


> Ehh. I dunno. I guess it depends on your goals.
> 
> The way we train we are already pretty tired by the time we are sparring. It's good to be used to operating tired in mma.


but its better not to be tired when doing mma, because when you are tired your coordination does deteriate, but yes if your building endurance, your going to have to endure, but if you're building skill, then you need to be " fresh" otherwise your bnit pratising the correct movement patterns in fact your practising increasingly worse movement patterns, so the optimum training for someone who is learning to kick will indeed be different from from someone who can kick but wants to kick correctly for !onger,

even then I'm not a great fan of training through exhaustion,,  unless your intending to drag a sled to the south pole, your training need to reflect your goals, if your training for 4 minute rounds, then you want to train with as much exertion as you can manage for 5 minutes, rest for the prescribed break and then do it again and again, when you cant manage a,high degree of co irdinated effort i, stop your done for the day
  any " endurance exercises that don't mimic that objective to a high degree are the wrong type if endurance


----------

